# [ROM] I FOUND MIUI (not mine)



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

i FOUND it. It was so simple, but here is the link for those of you that cannot find it.
[REMOVED LINK]


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

Did you talk to the Dev about posting it here?

He pulled them for a reason not sure if he wants them floating around like this.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Pretty sure DV doesn't want his work on Rootz... you would have to get his permission to post that here

This post has been XOOMED here


----------



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

I got rid of the link, i just know from one or two of the other topics, people were wanting to know where it was... so I posted the direct link...
i know i should have asked, but Im a bad boy


----------

